# Boer Goats and Kalahari Reds Auction in Pretoria



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

As mentioned, there was another auction of Kalahari Reds and Boer Goats in Pretoria and I took up the opportunity to take some photos of them.

Most expensive sale on the auction was a Boer Goat Buck for R60.000.

Here are some pictures:








The Auction in Action. 








Buck on the way to his new home. 








Proud new owner of a boer goat buck.








Does are more docile... we had some fights with the bucks their that didn't want to go to their new homes. 







Kalahari Reds goats. 








Kalahari Reds Billy goat, more massive one then usual...








A Boer goat doe from close, note the lighter red colouring. 








I think it is the same one. 








To give you an idea on the colour variance of Kalahari Reds Goats. 








I think they are sisters








First fighting back, but now far more relaxed.








To give you an impression of the size. The man holding it is normally sized 








Another close up....







and boer goat profile.









From an angle above








Overview of does available









Show your teeth.





Video on some goats fighting.

Good news is, there will be an Indigenous Field Goat Auction end of next month, but on another venue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking goats!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Some of those goats are really thick! I love the red buck in the pic where he is looking at the camera. He is so regal looking.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

That was a pricey buck you mentioned. 60k ZAR is over 5.6k USD! I love the red tones of the Kalahari reds, and I always appreciate getting a glimpse of how things are in other parts of the word. Is that you in the back of the red truck, with a new purchase?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Kalahari reds are my favorite new meat goats  . Are they available in the US?


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> That was a pricey buck you mentioned. 60k ZAR is over 5.6k USD! I love the red tones of the Kalahari reds, and I always appreciate getting a glimpse of how things are in other parts of the word. Is that you in the back of the red truck, with a new purchase?


No, it's not me. That's just a guy I helped to get his buck into the truck. He gave some resistance. There were, some I'd love to have gone for tough. That must however wait. We're trying to get things sorted for importing some bucks into Zimbabwe to breed up some of the local goat population. It's quite some PT with the permits and quarantine. There a doe kid goes for US$ 30, but it's not too good quality of course. With some bucks we can "upgrade" the local goat population to produce more meat, since there is also a shortage of meat anyway.


----------

